# International City



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been told my company will be renting a studio apartment for me in the International City. I'm lead to believe that there is a sewerage plant close by. This isn't the problem as we get sewerage problems here in Spain and I'm used to the awful smells they generate!!!

What I would like to know, is this a good area? Does anyone live in this area and what facilities are available i.e. shops, restaurants, gyms etc.

TIA


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

It is a bit out of town, but personally I think it looks really nice and had there been two beds we would have considered it. There is a huge mall called Dragonmart within walking distance that literally sells everything you can possibly think off!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is rather isolated and I don't think there is much is the way of shops or restaurants on site, Dragonmart not withstanding. Yes Dragonmart sells just about everything, but I don't think there is a supermarket.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm not a huge fan of shopping for for every day basics, its nice to know there is something close by.

I'll have a car so travelling isn't a problem. I'm pleased its a little out of the way, I do like to relax after work with a little peace and quiet........jeez, I sound like I'm getting old!!! Haha!!


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi pasanada,
There is sewerage problems due to Sewarage tankers dont want to wait their queue for unloading to the treatment plant .
And midnight , some tankers are secretly unloading their sewerage water to manholes located in the road between Chinamart and spain section. Because of this there is owerflowing of sewerage water to the streets.And smell is coming from overflooded sewerage water on the street ( Dubai police should fix a cam system for these roads to prevent this illegal action)


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

In China section there is 3 supermarkets.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i also heard there may be rats there aswell


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> i also heard there may be rats there aswell




You heard?  You don't even know where it is!



This is a warm country. There are rats here. Oh & mice & some cockroaches & lizards etc etc


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah on international city owners forum.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

there are rats all over Dubai, most of them work though!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Rats, mice, cockroaches, lizards, stinking sewerage smells, sewerage in the streets...............I'd feel like I'd have never left Spain! LOL

Thanks for the info, everyone. I'm used to this type of thing so it won't come as too much of a shock, especially as I will be working in Kabul where there is NO sewerage system!!!. If the problems get unbearable, I'll have a word with my boss, he's actually a good guy!! LOL

Is there a forum for International City residents then? Can I have a link to it, please?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, type international city into google or any search and one of the first results should be an international city owners forum.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Marc. I now have the link.


----------

